# Ducks won't go in the coop



## gabbyraja (Feb 27, 2012)

Sigh... We had them a few weeks. Every night they went right in the coop with the chickens. It started getting warmer, rain made a nice little pond in our backyard, now the ducks won't go in the coop. They play in the pond, sleep up in the woods, etc after dark. Side effect: They're no longer laying in the coop.  

How can I fix this?


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

Don't let them out of the coop?

Mine never go into the coop. I just made them a small "nest" (dry grass/shavings) outside and hope that they use it.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

gabbyraja said:


> Sigh... We had them a few weeks. Every night they went right in the coop with the chickens. It started getting warmer, rain made a nice little pond in our backyard, now the ducks won't go in the coop. They play in the pond, sleep up in the woods, etc after dark. Side effect: They're no longer laying in the coop.
> 
> How can I fix this?


Sounds Like Your Ducks have Grown up and Are Being Ducks!!

You will have to catch them and keep them locked up the rest of their life if you want them laying in the coop.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you give them supplemental feed? Although my ducks are in a fenced yard, they have learned to come into the pens at night because I feed them inside every night. Ducks love to eat.  I don't feed them during the day, but let them out to forage in my large yard. Ducks will herd well too, get a long stick to be your extra hand, get around behind them and shoosh them where you want them to go. Have some good feed there for them when you get them in and clean water to drink. They should learn soon its worth coming in at night. Good luck!


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I had this problem last summer. Drought "fixed" it for me. I'll be thankful when I have this problem again (though I'll remember GrannyCarol's pointers and maybe have my cake and eat it too!).


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

How about making an enclosure with a pond? You can make a nesting area with easy access to collect eggs, and in another corner put a pond.








http://www.duckloversadoption.org/Housing.php


----------

